# Fiat recall help



## VandA (Dec 12, 2017)

We bought our Rio 320 in September, a few problems on the swift side now mostly sorted, but I am a worried about the fact that it already needs two upgrades to the Fiat side. Having read elsewhere, that others taking there van in for similar work have not been given it back for safety reasons so I've postponed the upgrades till 2018, anyone on here had this happen to them and if so what was the outcome?


----------



## maingate (Dec 12, 2017)

Get it in now for the upgrades. One of them is for the EGR system which can cause a fire and burn out your pride and joy.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 12, 2017)

maingate said:


> Get it in now for the upgrades. One of them is for the EGR system which can cause a fire and burn out your pride and joy.



I have a Fiat Ducato 2.3 ltre 150bhp 2016 Euro 5+ does this upgrade possibly involve my van.


----------



## Wully (Dec 12, 2017)

I got mine this morning not using van right now so gonna hang back until dealers sort out there stuff let them practice a bit on other vans. Take it vans gonna have to go on a ramp so will have to find one with a big ramp. Dose any one know if Reid and Kerr over by bailiston still have fiat franchise. Or who is best fiat dealer in Scotland.


----------



## colinm (Dec 12, 2017)

Fisherman said:


> I have a Fiat Ducato 2.3 ltre 150bhp 2016 Euro 5+ does this upgrade possibly involve my van.



Have a look here. DVSA - Vehicle Recalls


----------



## Wully (Dec 12, 2017)

Fisherman said:


> I have a Fiat Ducato 2.3 ltre 150bhp 2016 Euro 5+ does this upgrade possibly involve my van.



You’ll know when you get a letter people been getting them all last week if not check on gov web site with you’re reg number.


----------



## Chris356 (Dec 12, 2017)

They are going to be busy do the boxer and relay still have a different engine


----------



## OldJim (Dec 12, 2017)

Best Dealer ? 
Your nearest Fiat dealer is Imperial Commercial over in Govan, but I have never used them. There's a good one in Paisley, McKinnon & Forbes, but they are an Iveco dealer, Ivecos use the same engine so they may be able to do the work, give them a call.


----------



## runnach (Dec 12, 2017)

If the v5 is in your name and current address, Fiat will contact you, they liase with DVLA in cases like this all manufacturers do

Iveco may do a recall if their product affected , however normally recall work needs to be carried out by the respective franchised dealer i.e Fiat a Fiat dealership.

Channa


----------



## VandA (Dec 12, 2017)

*Fingers crossed*

Thanks for all the information Valentine is currently in London with the van, back late tomorrow. Will talk to Imperial Commercials. When I originally contacted them they didn't seem too worried and booked it in for a software update (90 minutes work) in January and said they would look at the EGR pipe then and if needed replacing would order the part but didn't say it was dangerous or urgent. I'll talk to them again tomorrow.
Let you know what they say.


----------



## Rockburner (Dec 13, 2017)

colinmd said:


> Have a look here. DVSA - Vehicle Recalls



That link doesn't give me the option to put in a licence plate number, and I can't find anything about an EGR pipe recall - in fact I only find 3 relatively low priority recalls for Fiat Ducato.

I'm searching using Jan 2015 as start date, should I be looking  back further?


----------



## maingate (Dec 13, 2017)

For anyone affected, you need to contact a Fiat Commercial Dealer, not a Fiat car dealer.


----------



## colinm (Dec 13, 2017)

Rockburner said:


> That link doesn't give me the option to put in a licence plate number, and I can't find anything about an EGR pipe recall - in fact I only find 3 relatively low priority recalls for Fiat Ducato.
> 
> I'm searching using Jan 2015 as start date, should I be looking  back further?



Just change the start year to, say, 2010, it won't bring up many recalls, then you need your chassis number.


----------



## colinm (Dec 13, 2017)

colinmd said:


> Just change the start year to, say, 2010, it won't bring up many recalls, then you need your chassis number.



Just checked again, you need to change end date as well, change that to dec 2017 and the egr recall comes up.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 13, 2017)

You can register your van on   Fiat Ducato Motorhome  then when you log on it will tell you if there is a recall, other than that ring Fiat Camper in Italy  https://www.fiatprofessional.co.uk/services/assistance/fiat-camper-assistance this is a free phone number from anywhere in Europe, they can tell you if your vehicle has a recall.

00800 3428 1111 Camper Assistance, I think it's option 13 for English speaking operators.

I'm taking my van in tomorrow to Imperial Commercials in Wrexham, they work on large commercial vehicles so have a number of pits for working on vehicles, didn't see any ramps there. What I had explained to me was that until they inspect the van to replace the EGR pipe they need to check some bracket & depending on what they find it could be a 4/5 hour job to one taking possibly a couple of days.


----------



## hotrats (Dec 13, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> I got mine this morning not using van right now so gonna hang back until dealers sort out there stuff let them practice a bit on other vans. Take it vans gonna have to go on a ramp so will have to find one with a big ramp. Dose any one know if Reid and Kerr over by bailiston still have fiat franchise. Or who is best fiat dealer in Scotland.



One over Govan way.


----------



## VandA (Dec 15, 2017)

Kontiki Please let me know how you get on at Imperial Commercials, I'm booked in with them 3rd Jan for a software upgrade and a look at the EGR pipe. cheers Alan


----------



## Wully (Dec 15, 2017)

Booked in 6 February imperial commercials govan Glasgow Seemingly there’s a shortage of the parts they need to replace all in the name of fun. Think I’ll let them use Jim hotrats van as a test van let them experiment on his first &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 16, 2017)

I got my van back this morning, did go to pick it up yesterday but still not happy with the scuttle, new scuttle had been fitted but doesn't hold on properly at the ends (a bad design). Rob the mechanic said he would put some sealant under both ends but preferred to leave it inside the garage overnight for it to set. I have found Imperial ok to deal with, very helpful, Tony said that he had most of January already booked up for doing this EGR recall, Rob the mechanic seems to think that the bigger job of replacing the gearbox bracket is more likely on the 150 bhp. Apparently the new EGR pipe has an extra mounting point on it, my pipe was ok but if it fractures it has the potential to damage the alternator & short circuit the electrics.
Noticed when I was there yesterday there was another couple with the recall letter booking their van in.


----------



## VandA (Jan 13, 2018)

What a lot of hassle, had to call my dealer who I bought van from saying not happy as Imperial Commercials Wrexham said I couldn't use the van until EGR recall fixed as it might catch fire, also called Fiat Camper several times to complain, as I needed the van by 17th Jan. My dealer also called them apparently 3500 vans in UK need the recall, and they had no parts in UK. Complained some more, my dealer also complained to Fiat Camper saying I had holiday booked and was going to ask for compensation from Fiat and surprise suprise got my van back yesterday. It needed EGR pipe and Gearbox bracket all sorted now. Hate having to complain but I think in the end its the only way to get them moving. Fiat Camper said they sorted me as a priority, but when I went to pick it up from Tony at Imperial he said Fiat Camper had not sent the parts but they by chance had an incomplete kit for another van, that happened to include the parts needed for mine, so they used them. Thank you Imperial they seem to be a good lot and would recommend them. Hope others with this problem get sorted. Happy wilding from Alan


----------



## alcam (Jan 15, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> I got mine this morning not using van right now so gonna hang back until dealers sort out there stuff let them practice a bit on other vans. Take it vans gonna have to go on a ramp so will have to find one with a big ramp. Dose any one know if Reid and Kerr over by bailiston still have fiat franchise. Or who is best fiat dealer in Scotland.



A M Philip Broxburn


----------



## Rockburner (Jan 15, 2018)

Ah well - fingers crossed Eurovans in Crawley are on the ball - looks like I need a new egr pipe!


----------

